# Wrong Way RR Outdoor Suspended Layout



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I built this layout several years ago. My wife encouraged me to build a new garage/workshop. we had a small pond in our yard for quite some time, and when we moved our garden, I decided to move and enlarge the pond. The shop and pond were designed around the suspended layout. The support wall for the shop overhand which serves as a covered patio, is the back wall for the pond, and extends about four feet below grade, and about three feet above the water surface. 
I decided on the name Wrong Way RR after having several de-railments and other mishaps by having switches set in the wrong direction. It took quite some time to get used to the switching procedure down, even with a written protocol. Now, I just use a step stool and switch manually.
Inside the shop on one wall is a two track yard, closed in by removable glass panels that extends about eighteen feet, which is the inside length of the shop. The outside layout is approximately ten feet wide, by fifteen long. The shelving is made of three quarter inch oak bordered with walnut. The shelving along the shop wall rests on crown molding, and gingerbread brackets reduced from the original bracket I used as a pattern. 
The side walls are incorporated into the soffit, with turned posts made with a tracing attachment for a wood lathe. I copied one of the porch posts I salvaged from an old house. These posts have dual wood thread inserts at the bottom, and machine thread and wood thread inserts at the top. The machined rods go through the ceiling, and are nutted on the floor in the storage space above the layout. 
The open end is spanned by three wood trestles, The two large trestles are between three and four feet long, and the open deck trestle is about two feet long. The open trestle rests on to outrigger boards attached to the center post, which also serve as supports for the two larger trestles. This span is protected form the elements by glass panels. 
On the opposite wall, spanning the entry to the shop, is a soldered steel open deck girder bridge that is forty one inches long, and rests on notches in the wood shelving. This bridge took about a month to build, as the rivets are hand punched, and the angle iron reinforcements are all individually bent, rivet detailed, and soldered to the wall panels. The cross bracing underneath is also separately applied. 
The layout is two loops, interconnected with Atlas track and switches. Power is supplied by two Lionel post war RW transformers. Switches are powered by an HO DC power pack, All track connections are soldered, and power drops are about every three to four feet. 
For a few years, I have been considering a ground level garden layout, and I may commit this summer. I have a preliminary plan in my head, and probably more then enough track from the suspended layout to complete the initial phase. My ultimate goal would be to span the pond at its narrowest point, approximately ten feet, and use the entire yard for the layout. 
I have included photos of the layout from start to finish.
Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don do you want to put in the pictures so they show as a picture instead of a link?

If so do this,

Inserting,
All you need to do is go back to the post where the pictures are and click edit,
then advanced edit.
then look up top and click on the paper clip,
then click whatever shows.
If you only have one picture it will just be a link click on it.
more then one picture will say insert all click on it.
All your pictures will show as pictures.

Every time you upload a picture after it uploads go back and click the paper clip a second time then click whatever shows.
It inserts the pictures as pictures instead of a link.

We only have 48 hours to edit, if you miss that ask a mod to insert them for you.


It is a lot better for all to just look at the pictures instead of going back and forth clicking.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

First, is this the right place for this? I thought I clicked on the My layout forum, but I hit Layout design instead. Also, can I add pics to the same post, or just add in another reply? I didn't realize I exceeded the limit until I submitted the post. I'll edit tomorrow, thanks for the info.
Don


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Don F said:


> First, is this the right place for this? I thought I clicked on the My layout forum, but I hit Layout design instead. Also, can I add pics to the same post, or just add in another reply? I didn't realize I exceeded the limit until I submitted the post. I'll edit tomorrow, thanks for the info.
> Don


Technically no but if it's that big of a deal I'm sure a moderator will move it to "my layout". As far as I know you will have to add more replies. Please do go back and insert your pictures tomorrow though cause I'm really interested to see your work but not interested enough to click a thousand links.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don F said:


> First, is this the right place for this? I thought I clicked on the My layout forum, but I hit Layout design instead. Also, can I add pics to the same post, or just add in another reply? I didn't realize I exceeded the limit until I submitted the post. I'll edit tomorrow, thanks for the info.
> Don


Just ask a mod to move it over to there.

I never knew there was a limit to adding pictures.
After you download 5, I thought you could add more? No limit?

Just add more in another post so one doesn't have too many pictures.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice work, labor intensive, that is for sure. Tell me something the red arrow in the picture, (look hard for the arrow, I did it quick) did you weather this up to make it look like that or is that from the real outside weather?
A lot of your planks are laying there with pieces off, you did that or is that from being outside?

I like the look, looks like some of the old trestles I used to walk over while fishing. :smilie_daumenpos:

You got spiders working for you too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Ed. That was made like that to look like an old bridge. My youngest son Mark, who helped me even lit a section of one of the wooden bridges on fire to simulate a train fire. There are stacks of wood, and a new beam laying on the deck to replace the damage. The floor boards are paper thin, and we used several broken pieces to represent old rotted boards.
I'll be posting several more photos throughout the day. I have an album on another forum, and also stored in my old computer of the building process for all the bridges. I'm goin to try to retrieve them from the other forum.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like it needs a good blowing with an air compressor.
Have you ever done that?
Mainly for the spider webs, the dust looks kind of good with all the old that you incorporated into it.

I use this every once and a while in my dungeon when the spiders make a comeback.

I clean all their webs with my shop vac and then spray this around, keeps them at bay for a half a year or so.
Also good for ants and other insects.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-Ho...oor-Insect-Killer-Case-of-4-0196710/203137140

I recommend buying the one with the sprayer, then just buying refills. It works nice. The sprayer takes a battery, mines been spraying for years.
When I got mine it said pet friendly in the description, I see it doesn't now. 
It doesn't stink either. I spray it around the outside foundation in the spring time it helps keep the bugs out.
I spray it around inside in my kitchen base too. When I first bought it I was getting those small ants coming in. I have not really seen any bugs since I started using it.
But the spiders do make a comeback after 6 months or so.

They say no matter where you are there is always a spider within 10 foot of you at all times.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes, I do spray it with a compressor. Some of the cobwebs wrap themselves around the bridge posts and railings, so I can't get it all. It's even more of a pain to clean the track in the two bridges. I do use the insect spray, but only in the house. I suppose I could spray the layout too.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

*Wrong Way RR*
























Some more pics


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

*Wrong Way RR*


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

*Wrong Way RR*


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow thats very cool! I can see you spent alot of time working on that!

Any shots with a train running?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks leadsled, it took several months. The longest part was building the steel bridge. I do have a few short videos which I'll post.
https://www.facebook.com/100005610395761/videos/vb.100005610395761/363236213873389/?type=2
https://www.facebook.com/100005610395761/videos/vb.100005610395761/366049786925365/?type=2
Turn the volume off though; the RW transformers were making the engines make annoying sounds.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

*Wrong Way RR*


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

*Wrong Way RR*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, how far do the trains fall from the end of that bridge? 

I think the track needs cleaning too.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

John,
It's about a seven plus foot drop. I had an MTH Santa Fe caboose fall, fortunately, only a small corner broke off from the cupola roof. I haven't had any other mishaps to date.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

*Wrong Way RR*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just wasn't sure the clamp was enough to stop the trains if they were moving fast.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

No rolling stock was harmed during the building process! Only after completion and early running did the accident occur. Hence the name Wrong Way RR, I had a switch in the wrong direction, causing a derailment, and subsequent plunge to the depths! The clamp may have stopped a drop on one line, but definitely not both.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I tried to retrieve the photos from the other forum, but no luck. I'll have to pull out the old computer and transfer the photos to this one. If there are any members here who are members of the TCA_MG Yahoo Groups forum, the photos are listed under bridge construction in the album section.
Don


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pics and video, that is a very unique setup!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

leadsled said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics and video, that is a very unique setup!


You're welcome. It was a lot of fun, and I got to send some time with my youngest son who helped me with the bridges. The only downside was the wife nagging, "when's it gonna get done?" 
Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like all the old stuff you have hanging around.

I am imagining a nice meandering RR running ground level throughout your yard. 
Running around the hosta plants, circling the wishing well, then under the stairs and along side the fence ending up over to the pond where it is crossing on another custom built bridge.:smilie_daumenpos:

You can still keep what you have.

I have some giant hostas that I had shipped to me years ago from a grower. They are old faithfuls come up every year. Just give them some fertilizer and the grow huge.
I will give you a link if you want. They are not like the ones you get in the home improvement stores.
They only ship at a certain time of year, it is set to your area's growing period.
I was leery at first about having them shipped but the man knows how to do it.
I highly recommend him for hosta plants.
He has tons of different ones and most are just normal size with all kinds of different colors.

I love my giant ones. I get compliments on them every year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

We do have a substantial hosta garden, with several species not common to the area. We used to get them on Long Island at a small garden center within walking distance of my brother's house. The hosta garden is full though. 
For now, the route would be a small loop along the south fence, and around the the wishing well on the west, and circle around the cherry tree, and back to the fence. Some major modifications around the pond would have to be made.
Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

cool setup you have there Don.:thumbsup:
gonna be getting little chilly out there one of these days.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Temps are in the twenties currently, and no plans to run any trains this afternoon. I've got all the Christmas decorations to put back in storage. My wife is not one for prolonging the holidays. The day after New Year's, everything is down! We did have some very warm weather to this point, and I did have some trains running outside a few times.
Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

tom clark said warmest dec in history? i'm down in savannah, ga now and it's low 30's here.
I quess winter might have arrived


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes it was the warmest in a lot of places, but winter is finally here. Could be a warmer then normal January though. I like your photo of the Nicholson viaduct. Did you happen to see the video of the young buck who rides his dirt bike to the center, and then climbs down the bridge?
Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

no, didn't see the video. but I am not surprised:goofball:

I know some of the guys that used to jump off the top of the old "pre agnes flood" river bridge. should say ones still alive.hwell:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9sV5lJYxpI
This is a link for the video, it's a little long, but the music is good, and the vidoeo is interesting.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks Don,
interesting video alright. been going past it for 40 years, never went up on top.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

My son Geoff figured out how to retrieve my photos from the other forum.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

View attachment 128657


View attachment 128665


View attachment 128673


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

These are the last of the wood bridge pics.
Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy, gets a new bridge build and then sets it on fire!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Boy, gets a new bridge build and then sets it on fire!


It was his idea, since we were building it to look old, so I was OK with it. We placed a new beam on the deck, and a stack of new walkway boards, and somewhere, I have some carpenters who will one day be back on the repair job. Hopefully, they're in the same place as my mini cam so I can do an engineer's view of the layout.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

These are some photos of the steel bridge.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Rally nice looking bridge! Nice detail and its build like a real bridge and looks like it would hold a 100 lbs! Very impressive!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks guys. A few years ago, I was going to make these to sell. I had the cards all printed, and was going to take them to York, but my wife had a fit. She thought I might get trapped in the shop building bridges. I told her I might be able to retire early! I think I still have the cards somewhere here in the music/computer room.
Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not too late to revive your bridge building idea.  Do you still go to York? Drop by and say hi.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's not too late to revive your bridge building idea.  Do you still go to York? Drop by and say hi.


I do go to York, and sell my loads. I'm a few aisles away in the Orange Hall, BB13, RPO Trains with Jack Rash. I had a list of OGR vendors, and walked around trying to meet as many as I could. I met Harry, but I didn't see you when I stopped by. I'm still debating on doing the April show, as sales were not very good.
Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't go to York for the sales, I go to meet people, it's great to put names to so many faces. Then I look for anything I'm really wanting to pickup...  If I sell some stuff, so much the better.


----------

